# Ideas for My 55G



## Steeners (Mar 28, 2010)

First of all I would like to take the time to thank you all for your great advise! I am really glad to get back into this hobby. It can be challenging and rewarding at the same time. It's always great having people over and commenting on your tank 

I have had my tank going for about 8 weeks now. Just want some ideas. Here is what I have so far:

Plants:
Wisteria
Swords
Crypt Lutea Wendtii
Red ozelot sword
Anubias Nanas
Some plant that starts with an "h" ha!

Fish:

15 X-Ray pristella tetras
2 Peppered Corys
2 Bronze Corys
2 Red/Black calico plecs

I have a Rena Filstar XP3 canister filter, would it make any sense to install a power filter - I think it was the stock tetra one that came with the tank, don't think it was a bio wheel. I am wondering if I need more filtration if I am adding more fish. My hubby wants clown loaches - but they grow to a foot! Someone suggested to get them small and then sell them when they get big.

I was also thinking of going with 3 Boesami Rainbows (2 male, 1 female) or going for 6 (4 male 2 female)! I guess I am unsure, do not want to overstock but I have read people having way more fish in a much smaller tank.

I am open to suggestions. I will post some pics soon 

I am very patient and will not add anymore fish to my main tank after the ick incident... well still working on that. I have learned my lesson. Will quarantine before putting anything in my main tank. I just want to add some colour to the tank.

Thank you all!


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Your filter is fine. You don't need another one.

You definitely can add more fishes.

Clown loaches grow quite big and they are not gentle with plants. Look at this video to understand how big they can be


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Steeners said:


> First of all I would like to take the time to thank you all for your great advise! I am really glad to get back into this hobby. It can be challenging and rewarding at the same time. It's always great having people over and commenting on your tank
> 
> I have had my tank going for about 8 weeks now. Just want some ideas. Here is what I have so far:
> 
> ...


You cant put clown loaches in there the temperature and current they require is incompatible with your tetras long term.

Corys require groups. They live in the thousands in the wild. Have at least four or five of each species. They will group together. It would be more ideal to have a group of a single species.

You can add the boesmani rainbows if you like. Don't add too many as they do eventually grow quite large.


----------



## Sagittarius-Aquarius (Oct 30, 2009)

If you're looking for a good aquarium stocking guide, I use this.
http://aqadvisor.com

It tells you how much filtration capacity and stocking you have. However, it's to be taken with a grain of salt, because it doesn't take the filtration ability of plants into account, so it's a little bit off, but a good starting point!

They're also working to improve information on fish compatibilities, for example try keeping at least 4 or 5 corys of the same species together.


----------



## yhbae01 (Feb 11, 2009)

Sagittarius-Aquarius said:


> If you're looking for a good aquarium stocking guide, I use this.
> http://aqadvisor.com
> 
> It tells you how much filtration capacity and stocking you have. However, it's to be taken with a grain of salt, because it doesn't take the filtration ability of plants into account, so it's a little bit off, but a good starting point!


Plants support for AqAdvisor is coming. I have started collecting some data for this purpose. It will take a while but the intent is there. 



> They're also working to improve information on fish compatibilities, for example try keeping at least 4 or 5 corys of the same species together.


One of many attributes AqAdvisor keeps internally is "minimum number" which stores what you described above. There's a unique number for every single species in DB and it should be pretty accurate.


----------



## Sagittarius-Aquarius (Oct 30, 2009)

yhbae01 said:


> Plants support for AqAdvisor is coming. I have started collecting some data for this purpose. It will take a while but the intent is there.
> 
> One of many attributes AqAdvisor keeps internally is "minimum number" which stores what you described above. There's a unique number for every single species in DB and it should be pretty accurate.


Exactly. I use it religiously, obviously with an open-mind, but how helpful. What a good idea.


----------

